# fetch - 2 ball issue



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

So I read about 2 ball for teaching fetch.
What do you do when you throw the first ball, they run and get it, you throw the second ball, they zip by with the first ball still in their mouth, and then they just sit there and swat the second ball with their feet :wild:

I tried turning it into 3 ball and 4 ball, but then she just picks two balls she likes the best and swats one with her feet and chomps on the other one, gah!

I tried throwing a ball for her when she's on leash, and encouraging her to bring it back by tugging on the leash lightly and jumping up and down/throwing a party, but then that bores her because she wants to just lay down and chew and doesnt want to be leashed. She's a little stubborn one


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Have you tried it in a hallway? You need to get them to drop the ball for the second ball to be thrown. By teasing with the second.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

What happens if she is not interested in the second ball once she has the first one?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You need to make it more interesting. Get something like a squeaky toy. Make it come alive, balls on strings are good for that.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

I throw 2 Cuz balls all the time when fetch training. I throw the first and wait till she drops it at my feet and then throw the second. This give her minimal time after each fetch to go and get another. I usually play this game with her for about half an hour or until she lays down with one of the balls which signifies she is tired out. While she is a laying down I attach a rope to the second balls feet and when she gets up I start "fishing" with the toy on the rope by throwing it as far as possible and jigging the toy as I reel in the rope. This is usually enough to pique her interest and she will play about another 15 or 20 minutes before she gets completely worn out. When she is tired she tends to wander and not fetch, so we end the game on a high point and play again later. Has drastically improved her returning what ever we are playing fetch with.

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

She is not stubborn..she doesnt understand the game. We had the same issues and we were taking an online class and had some great instruction. Max only wanted the originall ball. Here is what worked for me. I am sure there are other ways, as well.

First, put away all her other toys and focus on training this game for a couple of weeks. This will be how you play with her until she gets it! No leash, no tugging on her to get the ball. Use balls on a string..I made my own out of his favorite type of ball. Tease her up with the balls, use "are you ready" or similar so she knows its time to play. Throw the first ball. She gets it, great! Run backward a bit to encourage her toward you, as she is running in, show her the next ball, let her jump and grab the ball from you as she runs by. She will have to let go of the first ball. Let her continue past, grab the first ball, call her, hold the ball out for her to grab..she will have to drop the one she has. Do maybe five reps, no more. Once she anticipates grabbing the ball, and drops the one she has..go ahead and throw the ball..then next one let her grab..and so on. Only play this game when she is really into it..and stop when she wants more. Dont use this game as a "wearing her out" game.

If she runs to the ball and does not pick it up,, you run to the ball and encourage her to "take it" or perhaps you pick it up and take off. Make it a game.

I am sure there are other ways but this worked for us. Dont get discouraged, it took Max and I a few weeks to figure out the timing and what would work.


----------



## Nyx (Sep 25, 2012)

hmm, I have never tried two balls for fetch like that.

I have always just made the ball as exciting as possible. What ever toy we are using is the "best thing on earth" at the time of play. 

If my pup wont retrieve it, then I ask them to "find it" and I look too. Making a game of looking for it. So when they find it, it's the "treasure" I was looking for. Then I ask them to "bring it here" and trade a treat for it.

If my dogs don't seem 'interested' enough in what ever toy we are playing with, then I don't play with them(AT ALL). They learn real quick, because they want the attention, that we all play the right way or not at all.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Two-ball fetch is a game that has been suggested to help build speed and drive for IPO work. Versus a "one-ball fetch"


----------

